# How to Maximize Distance



## geline (Apr 23, 2006)

Hi! to the expert golfers in this forum! 

I would like to get your advice as to how to hit the ball farther in order to maximize distance. How do you really do it? What is the secret of hitting the ball farther?  

Would appreciate your responses....

Thank you...


----------

